# MAC - Artificially Wild Swatches



## Naynadine (Sep 1, 2014)

Place all your *Artificially Wild* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.






​ ​ ​ Check out the *Artificially Wild Discussion* for the latest spicy dish: MAC Artificially Wild Collection (Sept 4, 2014)​


----------



## LivN (Sep 9, 2014)

MAC Pink Cult


----------



## meldouse (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm loving this swatch. I wasn't interested in anything from this collection but this swatch has changed my mind.


----------

